# H: Scourge bat wings and heat lances. W: Scourge feather wings and haywire blasters



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So I got 2 boxes of scourges today, but haven't desprued them yet. I was wondering if someone wanted to trade their feather wings for my bat wings (4 pairs in total) and my 2 heat lances for 2 haywire blasters.

Please let me know. Thanks!~


----------

